# Need help bending a curve on acrylic plastic



## The Guy

I need to bend a 180 degree curve on a piece of black acrylic thats 1/4" thick x 4" wide x 18" in diameter half circle. Anyone out there know how to do this?


----------



## Diztrbd1

Well I am guessing you need a heat gun. and something thats round with close to the diameter. Heat the acrylic with a heat gun as it you were blowdrying it. When it starts to soften bend it around whatever you found as the circular abject and keep heating till you have achieved your curved piece and then let cool. Basically the same thing Mike did here on this particular post: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...se-new-additions-23874/index3.html#post194338 Hope I'm somewhat correct and this was helpful lol


----------



## sunshine_1965

I remember in high school doing acrylic work we used an oven (cookie sheet and wax paper) to heat it up to bend it. I just do not remember how hot the oven was. I would guess in the 200's just enough to soften it up. As John said you will need a form to bend it around. Good luck with this project.


----------



## Foxtail

You can use a toaster oven but you have to be careful, put a towel on top lay the acrylic on top and open the door half inch or so. If you get it too hot it sags not hot enough and it'll crack... I take no responsibility if you burn your house down. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama

[email protected] i take no responsibility if you burn your house down...\


heat gun and use a curved surface i e coffee can to start your curve


----------



## waterbox

I used to bend plexiglass over an electric stove element. You hold it over the hot element until it softens up, bend it to the shape you want, then remove it from the heat and keep whatever force is necessary on the plastic to hold the shape until it cools again--at which point it should retain whatever curves you have put into it. You may have to over bend a little bit as it tends to "spring back" a little towards its original shape unless you heat it up to quite a high temperature. The idea of using a form of some sort seems like a good idea to me, too.


----------



## The Guy

Thanks everyone for all tips, now I just got to find a heat gun and make a plywood form up.


----------



## gklaw

It really depends on precise you want that "half-circle". If precise, you will need a jig or a mould. Heat gun and something to hold its shape while it cools. Remember it always want to spring back as well.

Not sure what you are looking for. Could consider cutting a 4" strip off a bucket.


----------

